# Egyptian stock exchange



## hhaddad (Apr 14, 2010)

The Egyptian stock exchange lost 6 billion pounds yesterday on the announcement of the election results.


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

One could make a small fortune if only they knew which way the election would swing.


----------



## Eco-Mariner (Jan 26, 2011)

simple... When a country's economy is at rock bottom or bankrupted, the only way is up.

But when will it hit rock bottom is the real question?


Eco-Mariner


----------

